# Is this question allowed?



## silvercreek (May 31, 2012)

Are most here flippers or mostly just plain Schwinn bike enthusiasts? I guess there's money to be made flipping bikes and a lot of fun restoring them but I would have a hard time parting with them after seeing the results of my labor. I think I would almost feel guilty asking some of the prices I've seen but looking at some of the prices for parts I'm really not surprised. Unfortunately that's what has kept me from buying a nice Phantom or equivalent.

I was just curious how many Schwinn bike flippers are here that aren't really into bikes as much as you are making a profit. I suspect there may be some that will not answer but that ok.


----------



## snickle (May 31, 2012)

The way I see it is, if you buy a few bikes, then flip 2 or 3 to buy the one you really want thats fine. It's like selling 2 Buick Regals to put the money toward that 68 Camaro. I think even your most basic flipper has some love for the bikes, otherwise they would not waste their time and elbow grease.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 31, 2012)

All collectors are flippers...dealers by degree.
In collecting, there is always extra left in upgrading and completing and sometimes while on the hunt, a collector will come across something at a good price they know money can be made on.
I have said it before, but parts are the currency of the hobby and we all are involved in circulation.
Chris


----------



## silvercreek (May 31, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> All collectors are flippers...dealers by degree.
> In collecting, there is always extra left in upgrading and completing and sometimes while on the hunt, a collector will come across something at a good price they know money can be made on.
> I have said it before, but parts are the currency of the hobby and we all are involved in circulation.
> Chris




I guess it's a matter of semantics or I may not fully understand what a collector is. Every bike I’ve ever bought I still have so I guess I'm a collector. I have an issue with ever wanting to get rid of a bike. But that’s a little bit off of the subject of my question. I was only curious about how many people are buying and selling more as a business than flipping a bike so that you can buy something else. In my mind there’s a difference but that just me.


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2012)

95% of the bikes I buy,I keep.I have bought a few just to flip and put toward "bike funds"I have a friend who does nothing but flip bikes.I think it would be easier to just work at a job than to do all the running and fixing that he puts into what he flips.


----------



## Uniblab (Jun 1, 2012)

Those who flip to pay for their addiction are one thing, but those who flip for pure profit can ultimately destroy the hobby for those that lack deep pockets...the flip side of that (sorry for the pun but not really) is that raising them causing the market value to increase means that the bikes we have also go up in value.

Having said that, if a for-profit flipper were to rescue from destruction or uncover a long lost bike (hidden in a barn/attic etc) and bring it back to the public then they deserve a pat on the back instead of a shiv.


----------



## ViciousCycles (Jun 1, 2012)

My friends and I all buy bikes for different reasons depending on a lot if things. What it is, what it costs, what it's worth, and whether or not we already have one. Some we sell, some we keep. That being said, we do not part out bikes for profit. 

We just find stuff cheap. I flip to pay for my addiction. I know a guy who parts out complete originals, especially mint originals, on Ebay to part his bills. It's all he does. It makes me sick.


----------



## bits n pieces (Jun 1, 2012)

*Im a flipper that likes old bikes*

I buy anything i can flip or trade off for what i want at the time. I have bought bikes to take off horns, bags, mirrors, etc just to get the parts i want cheap or free. I buy bikes that i see seats, tanks, or other parts going for big bucks, then i part them out for about 3/4 of he price everyone else wants.I get quicker sales and people get the parts they want for less than everyone else. Everyones happy in the end.  I do it for the extra money and the enjoyment of making junk into something usable again or getting that piece i want for free. I usually clean up and make my stuff as nice as possible. I buy bikes to fix and ride for awhile, then i get bored and sell them. 
There nothing wrong with flipping. If people dont find these bikes or save them from the garbage and flip, most of them would be destroyed. Flippers fit in every hobby. They are a necessity. If all of the flippers quit selling, you would have 2 ads in the sale section instead of 100s. It would take a lot longer to find those parts you need. Etc. 

I like almost any kind of bike and do fully refurbish some of them, some get cleaned up, some get parted out. 
I cant take a nice original bike apart however. I know i can make more parting them out but some originals need to stay together.


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2012)

Bits,I like the one you have for sale right now.Nice work


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 1, 2012)

People who buy complete bikes and take them apart to sell the parts are lame.

Unless it's me doing it..........


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 1, 2012)

I make a lot of mistakes along the way, but I'm trying to build a collection of bicycles made during WWII.

Those mistakes mean I end up with bikes and parts that don't fall neatly into my collection. So that stuff is for sale, or trade.

My attitude changes as the garage fills up. When it gets hard to turn around in here, everything is for sale.

Lando


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 4, 2012)

It looks like people have a different opinion of what a flipper is. I always though a flipper is someone that buys a bicycle with the intentions of re-selling it and or the parts off of it. They look at a bike with the intentions of either restoring it or just fixing it up and re-selling for a profit. A flipper can be a bicycle enthusiast at the same time but their primary goal is to make money by buying and re-selling bikes and parts. As already mentioned, someone that takes a perfectly good all original bike and stripping the parts off of it because they are worth more than the complete bicycle usually only has one thing in mind.

Having said that. Of course that is their prerogative to do that since they paid for it.


----------



## Buster1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've thought about flipping, but the profits are slim.  And besides, on the 4 total bikes I've bought and refurb'd/restored...I've put so much time and effort into them I don't want to sell.


----------



## ratdaddy (Jun 4, 2012)

*Flippin out*

So if i go to the flea market and there sits a old say orange krate.now i know i cant ride it cause my ass is too big,but i start thinking about that 35.00 price tag and i know that there is atleast 1,000 dollars worth of parts on that bike.freak yea iam buying it and sellin the parts cause i have this obsesson with prewar bikes and it takes alot of money to get em and build em.thats how i ended up with 50+++ pre and post war bikes in my collection.do you understand now


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 5, 2012)

Like most who have replied to your question, I have flipped bikes.  I have picked up bikes that were near or literally on the brink of being scrap metal and refurbished them for sale to folks that wanted a vintage Schwinn but had no knowledge or means to refurbish one themselves.  I made a few bucks to help finance preservation of a few rare pieces in my collection, the new owner was really excited to own a not-so-rare but nice vintage Schwinn, and both bikes are preserved to represent the legacy for another 40 years.  Call me a "flipper" but there's not a lot of downside to that scenario.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 6, 2012)

ratdaddy said:


> So if I go to the flea market and there sits a old say orange krate. Now I know I can't ride it cause my ass is too big, but I start thinking about that $35 price tag and I know that there is at least 1,000 dollars worth of parts on that bike. Freak yea I am buying it and selling the parts because I have this obsesson with prewar bikes and it takes a lot of money to get em and build em. Thats how I ended up with 50+++ pre and post war bikes in my collection. Do you understand now?




It's not a matter of not understanding or anyone having to justify their actions. If you're a flipper then so be it. No offence intended. I only wanted to understand what everyone’s understanding what a flipper is.

Thanks for all of the input.


----------



## looneymatthew (Jun 9, 2012)

*flipper*

I thought flipper was a dolphin.. they cant ride bikes.. charlie dont surf..   just kiddin .... its only original once... i think the nice originals are the ones were keeping. and the repaints or frankensteins are the ones we love stipping the good stuff off for our self. we have all bought bikes just for  specific parts.... and we have all sold the sizzle..


----------



## Stingman (Jun 11, 2012)

I like to buy modern bikes and flip them or find rough vintage bikes and part them out if they are trashed, but have usuable parts. I also, find misc junk, antiques, and scrap metal to feed my bike addiction. This way I'm not spending house hold money on bikes. As far as collecting, I have bikes I would never trade and some bikes I would if that dream bike came along? Sadly, I know people who part bikes that are in amazing condition. Really makes me sick! In my opinion if someone is just flipping them, and never keeps them, there more into making a buck than having a passion for these bikes. As far as the price of old bikes, it's all over the board! You really have to collect what you like and can afford! The bottom line is to have fun!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a really nice '66 Racer that I would flip for a '37 Autocycle.


----------



## MR D (Jun 15, 2012)

MY opinion here. I will not fall in love with a rider bike made from the 70's on up. These bikes are still strong and can be rode just as well as a rebuilt older model, but the older bikes can be flipped for parts (to keep the hobby going). If I need a few parts I rely on the guys (flippers) who strip them old bike of their desirable gems. Good condition seats, pedals, whatever can be found and used. When I've finished my old bike build, I then fall in love with it, ride it around until someone who HAS to have it will pony up some cash! I don't actively seek profit, but WILL go for it if the price matches my labors.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 17, 2012)

I can see how people recovering a few old bikes, taking them home and taking parts off of them so that others can benefit the use of otherwise hard to find parts and make a  few bucks doing it.


----------

